# The Horus Heresy by Lil'Legend Studio



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

*The Horus Heresy*​






_"Sometimes the only victory possible is to keep your opponent from winning."_
The Emperor of Mankind​
_Dramatis Personae
_
*The Master of Mankind; The Emperor

The Custodian Guard

The Primarchs
*

I	Lion El’Johnson
II	[DELETED FROM IMPERIAL RECORD]
III	Fulgrim
IV	Perturabo
V	Jaghatai Khan
VI	Leman Russ
VII	Rogal Dorn
VIII	Konrad Curze
IX	Sanguinius
X	Ferrus Manus
XI	[DELETED FROM IMPERIAL RECORD]
XII	Angron
XIII	Robute Guilliman
XIV	Mortarion
XV	Magnus The Red
XVI	Horus Lupercal
XVII	Lorgar Aurelian
XVIII	Vulkan
XIX	Corvus Corax
XX	Alpharius Omegon

*

The Legionaes Astartes *

I	Dark Angels
II	[DELETED FROM IMPERIAL RECORD]
III	Emperor’s Children
IV	Iron Warriors
V	White Scars
VI	Space Wolves
VII	Imperial Fists
VIII	Night Lords
IX	Blood Angels
X	Iron Hands
XI	[DELETED FROM IMPERIAL RECORD]
XII	World Eaters
XIII	Ultramarines
XIV	Death Guard
XV	Thousand Sons
XVI	Luna Wolves / Sons of Horus
XVII	Word Bearers
XVIII	Salamanders
XIX	Raven Guard
XX	Alpha Legion


+++++++++++++++++++++++++​
The aim of this thread is to collect all the Heresy era plogs I have scattered throughout time and space into one cohesive space. I’ve been fortunate enough to have been commissioned to create several Astartes forces and I hope to collect all 18 with accompanying characters and auxiliary forces. Instead of creating a new plog for each individual piece I will have this one thread and keep it updated with completed images. 

- But how to go about displaying such a vast array of miniatures neatly in one thread? I’ve decided to have an index (above) and have a couple of empty slots below and hyperlink individual posts of note to the above. I will also provide links to my blogsite (I do so not to spam the forum: my photobucket accounts tend to attract a lot of attention expending my bandwidth allocation with alarming speed). Over the coming days I will be updating this page with my previous work and adding all relevant links. 

*The Architects of Betrayal. 

Erebus and Kor Phaeron​*




​ It seemed apt tot start the blog with the two instigators of the treachery. 

I think this release has been a little overshadowed by the release of Ferrus Manus at Games Day. Personally, I was looking forward to painting these miniatures more. Whereas Ferrus represents the fulfillment of the martial/ ideological ideal of humanity as envisaged by the Emperor, Erebus and especially Kor Phaeron, represent humanities frailty. Frailty, greed, lust and decrepitude are much more interesting subjects than perfection (fans of Fulgrim may disagree). 

Does anyone else think that Kor Phaeron looks like Prince Phillip? I'd love to know the kind of visual ques Edgar Skormorowski used to create this model. Although you cannot see this from the photos, the underside of the gauntlets have Kor Phaeron's bare hands hard wired into the suit. You can also see the characters back legs from behind poking out from this false terminator suit. I glued the head a little father back in the suit to reinforce the unease of the character. Curiously, the white dwarf preview in white dwarf seems to be a different head from the one put into general release. I wonder if there is a story there?


Blog Entry

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Myles


Lil'Legend Studio
Facebook


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

WOW, amazing work here! keep it coming!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Christ Erebus looks nasty! You've really done that sculpt justice. That's not the stock base though is it?


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Cheers guys! I'm really thrilled you like Erebus and Kor Phaeron. I have a little catching up to do here.

*
The Gorgon, Ferrus Manus, Martyred Father of the X legion, Iron Hands​*






This was a beautiful model to paint. The final photos for the Iron Hands Legion Primarch, Ferrus Manus. This is my first Primarch project and I'm relieved to have one under my belt. I own Angron and Fulgrim but indecision has forced me to put off the projects to later dates. Still wrapped up in the enthusiasm of Games Day I broke the seal and put primer to resin before I could let doubts settle. 

I've written up a reflection on the piece for the blog. I hope you enjoy the pictures and any feedback would be warmly received (unless your a dick about it...)

Blog post

Original Thread
http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?382007-The-Gorgon-Ferrus-Manus-a-WIP-and-tutorial-log
Ferrus Manus X
Facebook

Myles


*The Phoenician Fulgrim, Primarch of the Emperor's Children, The Perfect Son.
*


​
_“I have no faith in human perfectibility. I think that human exertion will have no appreciable effect upon humanity. Man is now only more active - not more happy - nor more wise, than he was 60,000 years ago.” 
_
Intimations on Perfection, unpublished treatise. Author Unknown.

Fulgrim's character is one of intense darkness and light. On the one hand he is the most idealistic (although Lorgar may disagree) of the Emperor's sons, striving for the perfection he believes humanity is capable of. His legion bore that responsibility until its disintegration, where each soldier chose what his personal ideal of perfection would be rather than the prescribed divinity of the Emperor. 

I wanted to reflect this duality in the painting and modeling of the miniature. I painted Frulgrim in pristine armour, untroubled by the dirt and battle around him. He is above such things. The gold is a good foil to the purple armour. I decicded to paint the inside of Fulgrims cloak cream to further highlight the rich purple of the Emperor's Chidlren Livery. I changed Fulgrim's position of the base, putting him in a more central position. I couldn't imagine Fulgrim being content on the periphery of any scene, he dominates the centre stage. 

For more photos & text
Facebook

Myles


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Some great work there! :so_happy:

I still hate the Fulgrim model, but your paint job on him is exemplary! k:


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Errrrrrrrrr......errrrrrr....err just plain old WICKED!!!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

These are gorgeous, keep it up!


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Cheers for the feedback guys. I really appreciate the comments. Fulgrim's face has been a point of contention whereever I have posted him.

Ok, after getting some critical feedback on Fulgrim I decided to re-shoot the miniature. The original photo's have a weird unfocussed, greeny tint to the skin tone which doesn't match the real life equivalent. So here are the second set of photographs. Let me know what you think. 


​


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

*
The Phoenix & The Gorgon. Ferrus Manus and Fulgrim Diorama.*






“I incline to Cain's heresy," he used to say quaintly: "I let my brother go to the devil in his own way.” 
​
Blog Entry (with more photo's)
Facebook links


Phew...what a piece. This felt more like a battle than a painting exercise. This was a difficult piece to attempt - not only are both miniatures exceptionally detailed but they can act as centerpieces all by themselves. I couldn't shake the idea that both Ferrus and Fulgrim were miniature suns exerting their individual gravity on the scene. The space marines littering the base are reduced to spectators (space particles if I were to belabour the metaphor) destroyed by the two titans dueling for the fate of Mankind's future.

I have another Primarch to paint by the end of the year. I have re-created one of my previous conversions and will be painting the First Child of the Emperor. 

Cheerio! 

Myles


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome work! :good:


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

you win at painting. everyone go home.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

These models are beautifully painted. How did you get that warmth in the cream tones on fulgrim?


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Cheers for the positive feedback guys. It's nice to see a few people popping by and leaving comments. 

@ Iaqiel - I used a redish brown as a base and worked up from there with bleached bone. I wanted a warmer tone to contrast with the cool purple armour. 

Original Horus Conversion:

++++++++++++++

































_"You are like a son and together we have all but conquered the galaxy. Now the time has come for me to retire to Terra. My work as a soldier is done and now passes to you for I have great tasks to perform in my earthly sanctum. I name you Warmaster and from this day forth all of my armies and generals shall take orders from you as if the words cam from mine own mouth. But words of caution I have for you for your brother Primarchs are strong of will, of though and of action. Do not seek to change them, but use their particular strengths well. You have much work to do for there are still many words to liberate, many peoples to rescue. My trust is with you. Hail Horus! Hail the Warmaster!"
_

The Emperor of Mankind

The final photos of Horus, Warmaster of the Imperium. There is a full write up of the miniature here as well as a ton more pictures and inspiration file.

You can also see a new conversion of Horus Lupecal on my website. A painted version will be available soon and of course will be posted here. 

Myles
LilLgend Studio
Facebook


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

_Of the primeval Priests assum'd power,
When Eternals spurn'd back his religion;
And gave him a place in the north,
Obscure, shadowy, void, solitary.
Eternals I hear your call gladly,
Dictate swift winged words, & fear not
To unfold your dark visions of torment._

The First Book Of Urizen, William Blake.​





I painted Aurelian's face as if it were underlit by his suit. This gives the skin a golden tone before I start painting the Scripture, but also halos the Primarchs head quite nicely. I decided to go for yellow over a more contrasting blue to represent fire (Lorgar's head is a bright yellow, the under light is organge, his armour is red and the base is gret/ black). I also had Willaim Blake's Book of Urizen plates in my head and I couldn't escape trying to represent the damnation of the character through the painting. 


For more pics, analaysis and a little bit of back story check out the blog. There are also a few W.I.P's on the facebook page

Otherwise enjoy the pictures.

Myles
Lil'Legend Studio
Facebook W.I.P


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Have a cookie :good:


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Cheers Tawa!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

How i have missed this Post before is beyond me. These models are gorgeous. +Rep for you as long as you promise to bring more.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Awesome models, have some rep!!


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

@ SwedeMarine - More the merrier dude, glad to have you on board. 

@ Lokideathclaw - Thank you! 

]Time for a big blob of legionaires! 

Luna Wolves Legion, Tenth Company, Fourth Cohort






_
Fourth cohort, here depicted at the Fall of Balan adopt the unusual practice of swapping their legionary symbol onto the right pauldron. This tradition follows on from their stalwart captain, Loken who wears a studded pad on the left to better deflect small arms fire. This practice can be seen to espouse the wider philosophy of the legion; of unsentimental warfare and savage battle acuity. 
_

++++++++++++++++++++​


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

How are you doing the weathering? I've not attempted it before any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you Loki. If you can get your hands on it have a read through Forge World's masterclass books. They offer a banquet of weathering knowledge - much more than I can cram in here. 

As a quick run through though (because I feel that the above doesn't offer much of an answer to your question) I use weathering powers, sponge chipping and oil washes to create the effect you see above. 


The Warmaster's Own






"The Warmaster's Own" Justaerin Terminators, first company, Sons of Horus
[Pict-capture Istvaan V Massacare]

The unbroken point of the spear, the Justaerin were the vaunted first of Horus' Legion. The Warmaster's Own has the honour of accompanying the higher echelons of the Legionary command staff to battle, gaining their name by the amount of teleport assaults performed alongside Horus. 

The squad displays a wide array of weaponry preferring tactical flexibility to battle field specialization. Equally adept at engaging mass infantry to dense armoured formations, The Warmaster's Own have reeved a bloody path through the Great Crusade and have taken their dark legacy into the Heresy with gusto. 

Three members of the The Warmaster's Own survived Terra and formed the core bodyguard of Abaddon post heresy. Known for their loyalty, the remaining members would be deceived by more ambitious Traitor Legionaries and put to the Sword M.33.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++

P.S There's a Valdor conversion on my Facebook & blog page - just thought I'd throw that in the mix. 

Myles


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

New Year, new starts, old themes. The Pre-Heresy commissions keep rolling in. I'm still making up my mind on what my hobby resolutions are for this year, but one thing I am determined to do is create, paint and play at least one game with a blood bowl team. 


*

Ancient Varris, Emperor's Children Legiones Astartes.


​*
*Revered Ancient Atronius*





_Ancient Atronius, Dreadnought of the Emrperor's Children Legion 
[Pict-capture Vanhel's Gorge, Principad campaign]

A Former Champion of the 8th Millenial, Atronius died at Istvann V by the hands of the Iron warriors Legion. Atronius was born on Terra and was one of the very few Emperor's Children to be united with Fulgrim at the outset of the Great Crusade. The Terran Aquila adorns Ancient Atronius' armour, carrying the light of the Imperial Truth and the Might of Terra to the stars. _​_
_

+++++++++++++++++++

For a lot more bigger picturtes please hit up my page:

http://loserstudio.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/ancient-atronius-emperors-children.html


Myles


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work.

I quite like the dull purple you've used :good:


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I think the dull purple is awesome...much prefer models with muted schemes (personal preference) im torn between starting a pre heresy Emperors Children or Death Guard Army!!!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome looking stuff!


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

That comtemptor is just beautiful. I've just gone and ordered an identically armed (2 t/l Autocannon, Cyclone Missile Launcher) Standard comtemptor for the Mrs. Minotaurs.

I may well just steal the pose from the above example.


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks guys! Feel free to steal away - I'm sure I stole from other artists along the way. It's all a great big incestuous creative melting pot. 

_“These fragments I have shored against my ruins” 







__"For all you know is a heap of broken images"
























































_


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​
More Photos
Latest Work - Calas Typhon


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

*Loken Captain of the Tenth, renounced Son of Horus, Luna Wolf. 









































*​
I've written up a retrospect in the character on my blog:

http://loserstudio.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/garviel-loken-luna-wolf-son-of-horus.html

A little controversial for staunch imperial but there you go.

What do you guys think of the gif? It's quite clunky and it was a bitch to make. May only reserve this for special items like this diorama. 

Lil'Loser


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

God Damn you Photo bucket! New account time. 

Calas Typhon, First Captain of the Deathguard






_"Now we become Death, and the Destroyer of Worlds."_
Unattributed.​
More photos
W.I.P's

Myles


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Sons of Horus Legion Sicaran Battle Tank





Sicaran Tetras, The Bastard of Beltragh. Heavy Ordnance of the Sons of Horus, Eighth Millenial 
[Pict-capture Twelve Emperor's Insurrection]

Fogred at Mars the machine spirit of Teras had a reputation as having a bilious disposition. It would continue to exhibit malfunctions of an esoteric nature until its unconfirmed destruction in M37.
However this war machine had several notable kills before and during the Heresy. Agemenom, Captain of the Raven Guard's Shrike Legion, Vakaris the Glutton and the Xenos Lord Brakka Noin all fell to Tetras. Its last days saw it in the service of Iron Warriors annexing the Prmary Star system of Fell [Cross REF. The Bastard of BeltraghXXXIIII - Inquisitorial Seal Magenta].

**************************


Myles.

More photos
W.I.P's


----------



## lilloser (Mar 30, 2010)

Kharn the Bloody 8th Captain of the World Eaters Legion. 






+++++++++++++​
Whatever you've read about miniature painting I can tell you now that none of it was applied to Kharn. Instead of watering my paints down and blending multiple layers together I mixed the paint up with my own blood (even the whites) and 'stabbed' it on with the end of a bald brush. Varnish? ********, I screamed "Blood and Skulls" at the model for 20 minutes and now the paint is to scared to flake off. The nails sung their blood hymn as I sawed my own head off for the final oil/blood wash.

Myles


More photos
W.I.P's


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

How I have not seen this plot before is a mystery. Absolutely awesome work and some wonderful models.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow. You skill at painting is astonishing.


----------

